

PPK: State of the Browsers - IE edition - halo
http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2009/06/state_of_the_br_1.html

======
enomar
I thought the "Two Corporate Browsers" observation was especially interesting.

He basically says that companies will eventually need to install a second
browser for employees so they can use IE6 for internal apps and something else
for external pages that no longer work in IE6. And because it's tough (not
impossible though) to get two versions of IE running at the same time, that
second browser will likely be a non-IE browser.

That seems like something MS might want to fix (and probably will).

